# Basement windows...



## Jonota (Oct 5, 2008)

I am unhappy with the size of the basement windows.   They are the "escape" windows that a normal sized person just barely fits out of (if you can get a ladder to get up to them!!).  Is it possible to take them out, cut the window hole bigger, and replace them with a larger unit?  Any advice on this?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## hondadrv24 (Oct 5, 2008)

absolutely

earlier this summer I pulled mine out and cut a 27x48 window underneath the old opening so that I had egress windows in my basement as I am finishing it 

You should check out my thread "Fininshing My Basement"

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3989

if your basement is not a garden level like mine is then you have to dig out a window well.  Make sure you check with your local officials for the minimum size the well has to be.  

Justin


----------



## Jonota (Oct 5, 2008)

Those windows look GREAT!   Did you have to re-enforce anything, or just frame the window in straight to the concrete?  I'm assuming the building inspectors office would know the codes for a window well (I am below grade, the mini-windows are at grade).  If I might ask, how much did the super-saw cost to rent?


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 5, 2008)

If you gai through the work of a new window, make sure the window intself is certified to ne an "egress window". All munufactueres know the requirements.

As far as the location of the window, you local building code people can steer you to the proper heights for the window to qualify as an egress window. The most critcial dimension is the finished sill height (not rough opening height in the cobcrete) since this can vary slightly from city to city. This is to permit childern to get out.

Do it right because you will appreciate it when you go to sell, since you will have more qualifying liveable area to base the appraisal and the buyers mortgage on.

If the amount of concrete cutting is substantial, many people find it is better to find a concrete cuting/sawing contractor that will do the job very quickly with little mess and get rid of the debris. Make sure you give him the proper locations and dimension of the rough opening.

Dick


----------



## hondadrv24 (Oct 5, 2008)

that particlular saw cost me $225 per day.  if you rent a concrete chainsaw it will cost you more.  If you rent a single blade saw it costs around $50  per day.  If I would have hired a professional to cut my three windows it would have cost 1300 + the cost to take the concrete away.  It took my dad and I an afternoon to cut the windows out.  

If you need to dig to go underground remember to call diggers hotline.  and consider hiring someone to dig the holes with a backhoe for you, unless you enjoy digging yourself some big holes by hand.  

As for the framing use green treat 2x4. 
Justin


----------

